# Connector resources - aka connecting the boxes



## WobblyHand (Sep 18, 2022)

Anyone know of some decent sources for connectors?  Trying to cable a home made system for an ELS and getting frustrated with selecting connectors.  I'm looking for sources that help you ensure that your panel connectors actually mate with your cables!  Thinking of going with some M8, M12, and maybe the next size up.  Ideally the connections will be screwed in or something that won't fall off under vibration.  Only the 4 pin needs 8A contacts, everything else is 1A or less.  Need 4, 5, and 9 contacts.  Can someone point me in the right direction as to companies and types that won't break the bank?  LEMO is awesome, but out of my price range.  Mil-spec not required.


----------



## Winegrower (Sep 18, 2022)

I like Molex from Digikey.   Inexpensive, solid connections, good current capability, bulkhead and in-line options.


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 18, 2022)

DB9, D-Sub Connectors for the nine pin would be my choice. They are ubiquitously available as well as the readymade cables.


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 18, 2022)

Eddyde said:


> DB9, D-Sub Connectors for the nine pin would be my choice. They are ubiquitously available as well as the readymade cables.


DB9's are common.  Wish there was an easy (and inexpensive) way to make the panel cutouts, though.  No CNC here, so I have to consider that.  I'd do one by hand, not so sure about 8 or more of them.


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 18, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> I like Molex from Digikey.   Inexpensive, solid connections, good current capability, bulkhead and in-line options.


Generally I like Molex.  DigiKey doesn't make it easy to find mating connectors.  I know, because that's the reason for this post.  I will have to hone in on the Molex offerings and see if I can make any sense out of it.  On my PCB, V0.1,  I used simple headers to get the signals off board.  I can make little cables to the panel connectors.  But for box to box interconnect I want something relatively rugged.


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 18, 2022)

How about the "GX" style connector- commonly seen on CB radios for the microphone- GX16 is the most common, goes up to 10 pin
I've ordered them from Aliexpress but you might also find a local vendor on Ebay that has US stock
-Mark
Or one of the Molex with the 0.093 pins like 1396 series- I think they go up to 7-8 amp per pin. I buy them from Newark


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 18, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> DB9's are common.  Wish there was an easy (and inexpensive) way to make the panel cutouts, though.  No CNC here, so I have to consider that.  I'd do one by hand, not so sure about 8 or more of them.


It's not too hard. I've just cut a rectangle, no need for the slight angle at the ends.


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 18, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> How about the "GX" style connector- commonly seen on CB radios for the microphone- GX16 is the most common, goes up to 10 pin
> I've ordered them from Aliexpress but you might also find a local vendor on Ebay that has US stock
> -Mark
> Or one of the Molex with the 0.093 pins- I think they go up to 7-8 amp per pin. I buy them from Newark


Just looked at these.  That is kind of what I am looking for.  Now to find them in stock, for the full set I need.  Have to make an interconnect diagram at this point, so I can make sure I get everything correctly.

Edit:  Went to AliExpress and found what I was looking for.  About $20 total for 5 sets of GX12-4, GX12-5, GX16-9.  About the same for 2 M8-4 sets.  If I order them now, I should have them in about 1 month.


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 18, 2022)

Eddyde said:


> It's not too hard. I've just cut a rectangle, no need for the slight angle at the ends.


How is this done in thin sheet metal boxes?  I haven't done this in the last 30 years, so wondering how things get clamped and all.  Sacrificial block of wood or equivalent, then box?


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 18, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> How is this done in thin sheet metal boxes?  I haven't done this in the last 30 years, so wondering how things get clamped and all.  Sacrificial block of wood or equivalent, then box?


If you have a mill, a small diameter end mill will do a nice job. Or, drill all 4 corners (can be backed by wood) and cut the sides with a small abrasive disc in a die grinder or Dremel type tool. They also make punch tools for the DB9, but new are very expensive, though maybe one can be found on eBay for cheap.


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 18, 2022)

If your chassis box is too big for your mill, you can make all the cutouts for the connectors, etc in a flat plate then make a large cutout in the chassis and mount the plate.


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 18, 2022)

Eddyde said:


> If your chassis box is too big for your mill, you can make all the cutouts for the connectors, etc in a flat plate then make a large cutout in the chassis and mount the plate.


I was considering using open back Bud boxes and making the back cover out of aluminum, which I could mill for the connectors.  Need to open up the front of the box to allow the display to be visible, and to mount a bezel.


----------



## WobblyHand (Sep 18, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> How about the "GX" style connector- commonly seen on CB radios for the microphone- GX16 is the most common, goes up to 10 pin
> I've ordered them from Aliexpress but you might also find a local vendor on Ebay that has US stock
> -Mark
> Or one of the Molex with the 0.093 pins like 1396 series- I think they go up to 7-8 amp per pin. I buy them from Newark


Ended up buying some GX connectors.  Bought 24 sets in various sizes.  Need about 1/2 of them, so I will have some spares.  Under $40 including shipping.  Downside?  The wait for them.  Aliexpress is not that speedy, at least for their standard shipping.


----------

